# Size of Sheet Rock Screws



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I know screws come in sizes like # 6 or 8. What size is a typical sheet rock screw? #8?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

That's a hard one,,, 6 x 1 1/4" the norm but 6 x 5/8",3/4,7/8",1", 1 1/4, 1 1/2", and longer the same in a number 7 and the number 8 size...phil. drive and square drive.. the norm for me is the 7 x 1 1/4" sq.drive.. that I use on every thing LOL ...and buy by the box of 1000 per.

==========



S Bolton said:


> I know screws come in sizes like # 6 or 8. What size is a typical sheet rock screw? #8?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve Bolton


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

The most commonly used are 1 1/4' #6. 1/2" sheetrock,3/4" strapping. When you go to 5/8" or double up 5/8" fire rated sheetrock, (party walls, etc) longer and or #8s, (bigger head, grab area).


----------

